# Simple Bumper Gap Fix



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Hi Guys,

A few weeks ago I broke a clip on my front bumper beneath the headlight when I caught it on a concrete parking curb. After that there was a visible gap, maybe 1/8", between the bumper and front quarterpanel beneath the headlight. Not a big deal but it annoyed me as my car is fairly new. I know a few of us have this issue, so here is a cheap, fast (about 30 min), and easy fix that you might want to try. I have to give credit to my wife, who helped me come up with the idea and also helped execute it.

First partially remove the side of the bumper that has the broken clip / gap problem. You can do this by: 1) removing the lower two screws in the wheel well; 2) peel back the bumper from the edge of the wheel well. 3) Release the side of the bumper from the two clips that hold it to the side of the car just above the wheel well, along the horizontal seam. If you push the side of the bumper up and pull it away from the car a few times they will release. [Note you can remove the whole bumper if you like by also removing the three screws on the top of the bumper just under the hood and also removing the same screws and releasing the clips from the other wheel well. I did this to find a solution, but it’s not necessary for the fix].

Now you should be able to pull the bumper away from the car about an inch or so at the point of the troublesome gap just below the headlight. You should be able to see the broken clip inside here. I tried to epoxy it but it did not hold. So here is the fail-proof fix:

Stick you finger in the gap where the clip on the bumper is (or was, if the bumper side broke), and feel the inside of the bumper right beside the clip. You should discover a small depression about the size of a dime. This is actually a hole in a layer of plastic that is placed inside of and attached to the bumper skin; this plastic also is what the bumper clip was formed out of. 

Get a few feet of thin wire that will hold its shape. Thread this wire through the dime-sized hole on the bumper next to the (broken) clip. There is a small gap between the two layers of plastic (the outer bumper skin and the inner layer with the hole in it) so you can tie the wire off through this hole. Now route the other end of the wire into the engine bay. Important: Be sure to route the wire right where the broken clip is supposed to attach to the car. Fortunately, there is a hole right next to the clip attachment point on the car; I stuck the wire through here, then under the headlight, then pulled it into the engine bay. Let the wire hang loose for now.

Next reattach the bumper side clips and push the bumper back into place. Now get under (or open the hood) the car and pull the wire hard. It should pull the bumper gap closed. Tied off the wire somewhere inside the engine bay. There are numerous places you can tie it off to. Put the remaining bumper screws back if you have not already done so. 

The gap should be closed, looks tight and new on my car!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice instructions and thanks for the info. Haven't had the problem yet but have this thread saved to my favorites for when it does happen.


----------

